# My new puppy is peeing a lot!?



## alyss947 (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi I just got my now 8 week old puppy Taika about a week ago (I know she was too young at 7 weeks to be seperated from he mother but there were certain circumstances that caused me to have to take her) and I'm a little worried. I do have water available at all times and keep a close eye on her. Every time she drinks its straight outside to use the bathroom. The problem is she is still having accidents in the house. I know that's normal for puppies because their bladders are so small but i keep seeing these things about uti's and its kind of freaking me out. There's no blood and no horrible odor at all although a while ago while she was sleeping she did end up peeing which im not sure if that's normal or not. So I guess I want to know if this sounds like she has a uti. I feel like a horrible mother right now.


----------



## Kobismom (Dec 17, 2012)

You can always take your pup to the vet to determine if a UTI is the cause, but does your pup cry or whine when she pee? UTIs are "really" painful and she'd need to go every 5-10 mins if it was a UTI.

When we first got Kobi, he was peeing every 20-30 mins without fail until he went to sleep and then would be able to sleep about 3 hours at a clip at night. As he gets older, he's able to hold it more and more and now can go about 2 hours during the day (he's high energy and very excitable!) without having to be taken out and sleeps a good 6-7 hours at night before waking us up in the morning. 

Your pup is going to have accidents for a while. Kobi still has < 1 accident a day on average (we got to a 5-day streak without any accidents recently!) and usually that 1 accident was our fault in that he slinked over the door to go out & we didn't see him go over there. Oops! Too late!

Stay calm, consistent and give him a lot of positive attention and treats when she goes in the right place. It takes a lot of diligence, but she'll learn if you're consistent.


----------



## Justdogs (Dec 23, 2012)

UTI's can be common, especially in female puppies because they don't always clean themselves like adult dogs do. Like the other response, I would have a vet test her urine for infection to be sure, because if you allow an infection and do nothing about it, it can create bigger problems down the road. If there is an infection, she needs to be put on antibiotics, and if that is the case, I would supplement her food with yogurt to help balance good and bad bacteria. Another thing to do, particularly if there is an infection, is to, with the antibiotics, wipe your little girls private parts after each bathroom break. A moistened paper towel will do this fine. You won't have a bad smell or blood with a UTI if you catch it early, so you should test her now. 

You acknowledged you took her too soon at 7 weeks, but didn't elaborate about the conditions which caused you to make this decision. But I surmise is wasn't a great situation. Puppies that are raised in a clean environment, even at a young age, will eliminate far from where they sleep and eat...this is an instinctive response. However, and unfortunately, too many puppies are raised in squalid environments, so they learn there is no difference between their eliminating where they eat and sleep as opposed to safer areas, because there is no distinction...no matter where they go, it is all squalid. For sure, housebreaking a puppy from these conditions is more challenging, but it can be done, and bless you for taking this pup. It just means you need to be even more aware, and if you aren't using a crate, I urge you to get one, and use it judiciously and with specific intent.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

When Hamilton was 8 wks, he had to go out every 20 minutes or he'd have an accident. At a year old, he can hold it more than 10 hrs overnight, and typically needs to go out every 4-5 hrs during the day.


----------

